
Ask HN: What is mobile developers take on hybird app development in 2017? - samblr
Will developers of prominent apps consider using hybird apps - eg like Uber, Snapchat ? Or will hybrid apps be restricted to &#x27;lesser&#x27; downloaded apps.<p>Also why is that react can &#x27;convert&#x27; to a native app and not frameworks like ionic ? Is there a hybird framework which plans to go along converting to native-app path ?
======
byoung2
I'm curious to know this as well. 5 years ago, it seemed like the big players
were ditching hybrid apps in favor of native [1]. The common wisdom is that
hybrid is the way to go when you're small, but if you have the resources then
native gives better performance. Has this changed since 2012?

1\. [https://techcrunch.com/2012/12/13/facebook-android-
faster/am...](https://techcrunch.com/2012/12/13/facebook-android-faster/amp/)

~~~
samblr
I gave ionic a try after a year may be - development process is really-smooth
- they have new ionic-view app which makes iOS app dev more easy I think in
terms of deploying. And since Im into angular - it becomes a little easy as
well. But it still falls short in rendering - one of the checkbox looks little
weird. I wish they could 'convert' app to native like in react.

------
kasuboski
Saying React-Native converts to a native app is a little misleading. It was
always native you just describe the native components using JSX and
Javascript. Whereas hybrid options generally just render html.

